# LOOKING FOR DARCO - STOLEN MARE (missing on loan)



## jadelovescassie (12 September 2011)

I am posting this here on behalf of a friend!

Cob, Black, Mare
Darco was full loaned out in April 2011, with the view to purchase, all contact was lost in May 2011, Darco may now be hogged, she has 4 white socks. She is also microchipped.

Darco is thought to be in the WARMINSTER AREA, WILTSHIRE

She may have been loaned out or sold on.

PLEASE PLEASE IF YOU KNOW OF THIS MARE OR HAVE SEEN HER CONTACT ME ASAP, THIS IS A THEFT CASE AND ALL SHE WANTS TO KNOW IS SHE IS SAFE.

Number to contact Samantha (Darcos Owner): 07525464393, 01483 428627 home or 01483 421102 work

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## cally6008 (12 September 2011)

microchip number ?
police crime reference number or incident number ?


----------



## jadelovescassie (12 September 2011)

cally6008 said:



			microchip number ?
police crime reference number or incident number ?
		
Click to expand...

Will get the microchip number tomorrow, the papers at the owners work so she will mail them across to me.
Police aren't being very helpful apparently, will not log it yet, she has to go through solicitor first and if she does not contact Samantha within 2 weeks the police will take over the case as theft.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 September 2011)

Contact Missing Horses on Loan. 

http://www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk/


----------



## Cuffey (12 September 2011)

Definitely contact Missing Horses on Loan

Also use the passport to get an entry here
http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/lostStolen.aspx


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (13 September 2011)

I'm around that area, will keep a look out for her. What height is she?


----------



## Queenbee (13 September 2011)

could we have a bit more of a description, height and possibly some other pictures (full body so we can see her build type and her socks) cheers


----------



## MHOL (14 September 2011)




----------



## MHOL (14 September 2011)

We have since found her advertised for sale on Preloved, if you have brought this horse in good faith please be assured we will help people who have been duped into buying this horse, you are also a victim. Please contact us.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 September 2011)

good luck


----------



## jadelovescassie (15 September 2011)

Was just about to post that MHOL add. The lady who has stolen Darco has been in contact but will not tell her owner where she is, obviously she has been sold on. Hopefully we can find her!


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 September 2011)

I hope she is found soon and returned home.Tell the owner to make sure she associates herself with the horse on NED. This will prevent anyone else from doing it.


----------



## DebbieCG (15 September 2011)

Tracing Equines is another useful/helpful website to put details on.


----------



## rascal (15 September 2011)

Hope you find her soon.
Bit late for this one but if you loan out your horse, or even if you dont get him/her freeze marked, saves alot of heartache.


----------



## Cuffey (28 September 2011)

up for Andalucian lover


----------

